# Moss??



## Extrememantid (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I have 4 European mantid males... I keep them in a plastic small animal enclosure with paper towel on the bottom and lots of sticks to climb on. Should I add some moss or just leave it be? I just find their enclosures kinda boring at the moment lol.

Thanks,

-Cole


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2013)

Dress it up, they like stuff too!


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2013)

I sometimes use the sphagnum moss sold as 'orchid moss', it is clean and looks nice.


----------



## Extrememantid (Sep 15, 2013)

Okay awesome! So there is no harm that can be done right?


----------



## aNisip (Sep 15, 2013)

Spahgnum moss is great for growing mold from the mantids waste. So the only harm that could arise is allowing many droppings to accumulate and mold spores make it toxic for the mantid to live. If its just a nice enclosure you want...then get some fake vines and add some to each....


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 15, 2013)

Moss gives crawly feeders a perfect place to escape and hide. I don't use anything for the bottom.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Spahgnum moss is great for growing mold from the mantids waste. So the only harm that could arise is allowing many droppings to accumulate and mold spores make it toxic for the mantid to live. If its just a nice enclosure you want...then get some fake vines and add some to each....


Not a problem if you let it dry out between waterings. I've used it for many years with no problems. Fake vines won't hold humidity like moss. The moss is fine, go ahead and use it if you want.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 27, 2013)

If your reasoning in using moss is for appearance than spahgnum moss looks better when wet, and in that case it will encourage mold growth, you can add springtails to the moss and they will help lower the mold production...


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 26, 2013)

Springtails, and any kind of isopod.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Spahgnum moss is great for growing mold from the mantids waste. So the only harm that could arise is allowing many droppings to accumulate and mold spores make it toxic for the mantid to live. If its just a nice enclosure you want...then get some fake vines and add some to each....


If too wet, yes. However I used moss for many years without much problem.


----------

